# How does powerpoint PPT looks on Kindle Fire?



## dragonballdbz (Feb 18, 2012)

I found no youtube videos demonstrating how it looks. Any clue?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

7" wide screen would be pretty narrow and small to look at slides on I'd think.  But other than size, they should display fine in some of the Android office apps like Docs to Go I'd think.  Editing them may be tougher though--but the Fire is a consumption device and not really suited to creating or editing documents etc.

I use Keynote on my iPad and it works fine other than sometimes messing up formatting when going back to PowerPoint on a PC.  But otherwise it works well and the screen is big enough being 9.7" and 4:3 ration rather than 16:9.  But even with that I don't like to do much editing/document creation on it.  I mainly just load things on there so I can practice in the hotel room before a presentation without having to lug my laptop (just have the slides on a jump drive) or print out the slides etc.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I use my Fire to review PPT files often. Size is no problem for me. However, the Fire is not really suited for preparing or doing much editing, with PowerPoint or any other Microsoft Office application. The various software programs (such as Quickoffice and Docs-to-Go) are great in theory and they are useful for viewing documents and spreadsheets. But, the Fire is just not designed to be a substitute for a laptop or PC. I used an iPad for a while and felt the same way about it, even though the larger screen/keyboard is much better for editing. As a heavy user of the Fire (every day and often), it has become the ideal solution for me for e-mail, reading (books, newspapers, magazines and documents), limited web surfing, music and radio listening, video watching, and I admit it, game playing. It is my primary device, displacing my smartphone and laptop for the most part. I have thrown my iPods in the drawer. The Fire is a nice-sized media consumption device, not a PC, laptop or iPad. I hope it stays that way. I am happy that Amazon's strategy seems to be to emphasize the Kindles' utility as a client device for electronic content.


----------



## dragonballdbz (Feb 18, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I use my Fire to review PPT files often. Size is no problem for me. However, the Fire is not really suited for preparing or doing much editing, with PowerPoint or any other Microsoft Office application. The various software programs (such as Quickoffice and Docs-to-Go) are great in theory and they are useful for viewing documents and spreadsheets. But, the Fire is just not designed to be a substitute for a laptop or PC. I used an iPad for a while and felt the same way about it, even though the larger screen/keyboard is much better for editing. As a heavy user of the Fire (every day and often), it has become the ideal solution for me for e-mail, reading (books, newspapers, magazines and documents), limited web surfing, music and radio listening, video watching, and I admit it, game playing. It is my primary device, displacing my smartphone and laptop for the most part. I have thrown my iPods in the drawer. The Fire is a nice-sized media consumption device, not a PC, laptop or iPad. I hope it stays that way. I am happy that Amazon's strategy seems to be to emphasize the Kindles' utility as a client device for electronic content.


can you please post a zoomed picture / short video showing how text size looks on fire? Thanks.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Size can be a problem for some - but it really depends on how busy the slide deck is. Not every powerpoint is the same. Some create slides that are too busy (these present bad regardless of screen size) while others have just the right balance to convey the message.


----------

